# I did it myself !!!



## Pascal (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay not to brag or anything, but anytime I go to a hairdresser and ask them to bleach out my black hair and turn it dark golden blonde they don't do what I want they lighten it to a level 5 and I need a level 7, so I took matter into my own hands.
Step one : I have black hair, so I had to bleach it with a 10 volume developer and slowly let it develop so that I won't get any damage to my hair.





Step Two :My hair was bleached and I toned it with a dark gold blonde color, the result I got was  a tangerine color, but it was still pretty.




Step Three : I am determind , I want red hair, so I used a #10 10 Red primer on my hair left it on for about 25 minutes then applied Loreal Feria # 66 Ruby Fusion, a Very Bright Aubrun. And let it set for about 25 minutes. By now my scalp is burning and sensitive but still I have hair, isn't that the strangest thing, I must have very strong hair. and ta da I have my firey red hair. I can not color for another two weeks, it will be so hard for me to do that but I will have to give my hair a break. 




and another angle


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Your hair and mine are similar now.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 28, 2006)

That color really suites you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I can never stay away from reds, it's definitely my color lol.  Like they say, once you go red you'll never go back..haha.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow I am impressed! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your cut reminds meof one I had for a while, we're cool haha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 28, 2006)

yippy u did a great job...... color looks awsome on u


----------



## Katja (Dec 28, 2006)

*Great job.  I am in the process of trying to find a new style and color, and I want to go bold, but I am a pussy sometimes.  It's like this lifelong battle trying to find the perfect hairstylist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the process of finding a hairstylist that knows what you want sucks because you might have to go through a few fucked up styles to finally get it right.  I've taken matters into my own hands, but it never turned out as flawless as yours. *


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2006)

it looks awesome, you did a great job! I could never do that by myself


----------



## Pascal (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Great job.  I am in the process of trying to find a new style and color, and I want to go bold, but I am a pussy sometimes.  It's like this lifelong battle trying to find the perfect hairstylist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the process of finding a hairstylist that knows what you want sucks because you might have to go through a few fucked up styles to finally get it right.  I've taken matters into my own hands, but it never turned out as flawless as yours. *_

 
thanks. well just to let everyone know, it is very hard to find a hairdresser that does what *you want* not what they want. It took many hairdresser at *CARLTON HAIT INTERNATIONAL, INC.* in order for me to find the right one who does what I ask of them. Now I have a girl at a Cralton salon that cuts my hair, and as for the coloring, and bleaching, I practiced on my own hair, and experimented with every color you can imagine and that's how I knew what to do to get the results I want. Like when I was 18 I use to try to bleach out my long black hair and I would destroy the shit out of it. The roots would be platimun blonde, the midlenghts would be orange, then fade out to a dark red and my ends were still black, and I would sit there and cry and be so mad that I couldn't do it. 

Just 3 months ago I bleached out my sisters long black hair, and we toned it to that honey colored hair, like Jessica Alba's hair color, it was so pretty and there was very little damage. 
A long time ago I use to think what I do to my hair now was impossible but nothing is impossible, trust me. You just have to learn the difference between 10,20,30 and 40 volume developer and what each one can do for your hair, and what they can't do for your hair, and I tried all different types of hair bleach and now I know what works, it was so much trial and error.


----------



## Katja (Dec 29, 2006)

*Pascal.  I once tried dying my hair electric blue.  So I used a home lighting kit, and had the same experience you seemed to have when you were 18.  So the roots of my hair were bright blue, and the ends were a beautiful swampy green. lol

Since then I've been quite boring with my choices opting for dark chocolate or soft black.  Sometimes I'll do a auburn brown.  I've never lightened since then.  I did get professional highlighting done, but everytime I go, they just don't understand how to completely bleach my hair and not have it turn brassy.  I am sick of the brassy, orangey red undertones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only do at home coloring because I don't have money to spend professionally.  I have semi-thick, naturally black, LONG hair down to midback.  Can you tell me the differences when it comes to the volume developers and the toners?  I am slightly confused, but would love for you to explain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Katja (Dec 29, 2006)

*What kind of bleach works for you and your sister?*


----------



## Pascal (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Pascal.  I once tried dying my hair electric blue.  So I used a home lighting kit, and had the same experience you seemed to have when you were 18.  So the roots of my hair were bright blue, and the ends were a beautiful swampy green. lol

Since then I've been quite boring with my choices opting for dark chocolate or soft black.  Sometimes I'll do a auburn brown.  I've never lightened since then.  I did get professional highlighting done, but everytime I go, they just don't understand how to completely bleach my hair and not have it turn brassy.  I am sick of the brassy, orangey red undertones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only do at home coloring because I don't have money to spend professionally.  I have semi-thick, naturally black, LONG hair down to midback.  Can you tell me the differences when it comes to the volume developers and the toners?  I am slightly confused, but would love for you to explain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
I would love to help you...
okay first of all there are 4 volumes of developers to choose from.
10,20,30,40, AND 50

10 Volume is considered a *DEPOSIT ONLY DEVELOPER * That means it only deepens and darkens you existing hair color, so you can't go lighter when you mix a 10 Volume Developer with any color, it will only darken yor hair. 

20 Volume is condidered a *GENTLE/STANARD LIFT DEVELOPER * Meaning that it will lighten you hair only about two levels. So it will lighten but not so bold. (20 Volume is used in most box hair dyes from the store)

30 Volume is considered a *REXTRA LIFT DEVELOPER * So it will lighten you hair  about three levels. When this volume is mixed with color, the color will be very bold. 

40 Volume is considered a *MAXIMUM LIFT DEVELOPER * It will lighten up to four levels with bleach liquids and powders. (Not recommended for coloring)

50 Volume is considered the *HIGHEST LIFTING DEVELOPER *and is not practical in most haircolor cases. I have never used a fifty volume, it damages too much. 

Hair has 10 levels in color.

1-black
2-very dark brown
3-dark brown
4-brown
5-medium brown
6-light brown
7-dark blonde 
8-light blonde
9-very light light blonde
10-platimun blonde 

so for example if you have naturally dark brown hair and you want to achieve a fiery red head, you would probably use a 30 volume developer and a hi lift red color and mix them in equal parts, so if your color is 2 oz then you mix 2 oz of 30 volume cream developer. always use cream developer. That way the 30 volume would guarantee that you would achieve the color you were going for. you would need a 30 volume to lift your hair color from a level 3 to a level 5.  

if you have black hair and want to die it red you can not just mix a color with any level of developer, you must bleach out the black and tone it with a red color.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*What kind of bleach works for you and your sister?*_

 
My sister tried dying her shoulder length black hair light ash brown and it didn't work, I told her it wouldn't but she didn't listen and started crying when her black hair wouldn't change color. So I went to SALLY'S BEAUTY SUPPLY and bought the following things : 

*CLAIROL PROFESSIONAL 7TH STAGE CREME HAIR LIGHTENER - 3 Bottles* 
(7TH STAGE bleach lifts up to eight levels that's why I use it)
*CLAIROL PROFESSIONAL LIGHTENING ACTIVATORS - 6 Packets*
*LOREAL OREOR CREME DEVELOPER IN 20 VOLUME- 16 Oz Size Bottle*

I always have a plastic tint bowl from the beauty supply, a beaker, 3 tint brushes, and a wisker to mix everythig together.

I mixed the following :

2 Bottles of Clairol 7th Stage = 4 ounces 
8 Ounces of Loreal Oreor 20 Volume Creme Developer( you have to double the amount of developer when you are bleaching ) (make sure you use you beaker to measure the right amount of ounces)
4 Packets of Clairol Professional Lightening Activators
and mix them all in a plastic tint bowl. I mix it really good with the hair color wisk ( you can get one from the beauty supply), mix it until creamy. 

I applied it mostly to her ends first because the black hair dye has been there the longest, so I need it to turn blonde more then any other part of her hair, I applied the bleah half an inch away from her scalp so that way she wouldn't have uneven colrs in her hair. It was very tedious work, I couldn't just blob it on her head, I workred with my tint brush and comb, seperating each section of hair and saturating the hair with bleach. I was done putting on the bleach after about 45 minutes ( yeah it takes that long with long hair ) then we put a plastic cap on her head so that way the bleach would keep working and the cap would hold the heat from her head. 
We left the bleach on for about 1 hour, we could have left it on longer but we didn't. 

When she rinsed out the bleach it had a dark golden/orangy blonde color.
Then to eliminate a majority of the orangy colors, I toned it with medium ash blonde. 

It helped eliminate a majority of the reddish tones and made it look more sublte, we came out with a honey blonde color, dark gold blonde.Toning is not coloring, it is more like evening out what the bleach has done, and toning bleached hair does not damage the hair. For toning you can use a demi permanent (no volume developer,has it's own developer made for that line) available at the beauty supply or a deposit only( using a 10 volume developer), they're both very similar. 

you have to keep in mind, that when you bleach hair that has been colored in the past you will always have yellow/red and gold tones to it because it is not virgin hair. So all you can do is to tone it with and cool tone rather then with a warm tone color. 


For bleach you can use a 10, 20 30 or 40 volume developer, the only difference is that a 10 will develop slowly letting you take you time in applying and keeping your eye on it, 20 volume develops a little faster then 10 volume casuses a little damage to your ends , 30 volume develops faster then the 10 or 20 volume but it may damage the hair very badly making the end stretchy and like ruberbands, and last but not least the 40 volume is just going to develop faster then 10, 20 or 30 volume and will defenitly damage your hair for sure. So if you want to bleach out black hair you need to have patientce it may take hours, it almost always takes hours, and the more patient you are the less damage your hair will have, people us a 30 or 40 volume developer to speed up the process of bleaching because they don't have the patientce to keep their eye on the hair while it goes through it's different stages of the bleaching process, but it only damages the ends and dries them out, so when you plan on bleaching prepare yourself for a lot of work, a lot of patientce. In alomst 4 hours I took my sisters hair from a level one black hair to a level 7 dark blonde.  I hope this was helpful to you. If you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## ElmoWithOutTheL (Jan 1, 2007)

ooo I love that!! wish I had the cuts to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uber cute but I just can't bare to part with my long hair


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_That color really suites you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I can never stay away from reds, it's definitely my color lol.  Like they say, once you go red you'll never go back..haha._

 
DITTO!!  You are sooo right, lol! <333

And I LOVE the new color, Pascal.  Did you feel too innocent in the tangerine color?  That's what happened to me, lol!


----------



## Pascal (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_DITTO!!  You are sooo right, lol! <333

And I LOVE the new color, Pascal.  Did you feel too innocent in the tangerine color?  That's what happened to me, lol!_

 

no I loved it but it looked to artificial, it would have looked better on someone with fair skin, so I went darker, and darker over this past weekend. I'm taking it back to blue black of darkest brown in about a month, cause I want to grow may hair out, and the easiest way to do that is to dye it black and not worry about the roots or touch ups you know.


----------



## Katja (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thank you for all that info, Pascal.  I have a hair appt. to get a cut and style on Thursday, and I'll be doing color in about a week.  This info is going to prove useful because I'm thinking of doing highlights at home.  I want to bleach highlights into my hair, and then color my hair deep/plum red, so then the highlights give off a more bold look.  What do you think?  And what level developer do you think I should use?  

I am currently at a dark auburn chocolate/black.  It's weird. lol  AND by developer, do you mean lightener or color? :?

TY TY TY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 3, 2007)

Hehe....this is all from a girl who said she would never dye her hair again! Hehe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks awesome.  I miss the reds too...
I cant wait til March when I go about bleaching my dark dark brown hair light light blonde so I can dye it pink for spring formal! Woot!


----------



## glamgirl (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the color and the cut, you go girl


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

  50 Volume is considered the HIGHEST LIFTING DEVELOPER and is not practical in most haircolor cases. I have never used a fifty volume, it damages too much. 

 
i would just like to point out that 50 vol is for off the scalp lightening *ONLY*! it's usually contained in products like goldwell's highlift red series and is only used for highlights with fiols or cap streaks.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 7, 2007)

and another thing...the hair closet to the scalp will lighten faster than hair that is 1 1/2 + away from the scalp. here's a example:

20vol bleach will actually be 30vol at the roots and 20vol on the rest of the hair. which is why when you lighten hair that is really long, you need to do what we call a "virgin application". apply the bleach to the ends first and when you are close to your projected level, apply to the roots and they should both match by the time the bleach is finished developing. 

while that bleach is sitting in the color bowl it is oxidizing and slowly becoming a 10vol. then you apply it to the roots and the heat from your scalp kicks it back up to a 20vol. have i confused anyone yet?


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 7, 2007)

That color is out of control...I LOVE IT!!


----------

